
Context Switch Definition (2006) - AdrienLemaire
http://www.linfo.org/context_switch.html
======
AdrienLemaire
I found this article very interesting while studying a bit more about the
various pieces of information displayed by glances.

It neatly explains the differences between processes, threads, and context,
and I learned about the fact that Linux has an extremely low cost of context
switching and mode switching compared to other systems.

Yet, I'm still not sure what to do with this ctx_sw value from glances. Anyone
using it? How can I define whether the number is too large? What actions
should I then take? debugging the processes causing a large number of
switches, rebooting, other? I would love to hear from experienced linux users!

